# Hwy 411 Bartow/Floyd ATV trail



## TallCrow (Dec 25, 2010)

Making the drive between Cartersville and Rome on Hwy 411 I've noticed a trail that parallel’s the road for most of that stretch.  Was just curious if anyone knew more about it as obviously it is not on a single landowners place...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

I think that's the silver comet trail.....Bicycles,runners roller bladers


----------



## swansearanger (Dec 25, 2010)

i saw that a few days ago. its DEFINANTLY atv made not the silver comet. runners dont make mud bogs on the power lines


----------



## centerc (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks cool


----------



## RangerJ (Dec 30, 2010)

It's some of the locals riding I used to hunt part of that area off of 411 and it would be non stop back and forth, the real loud ones!!!! I think it's part of the highway right of way but not sure.


----------



## TallCrow (Jan 1, 2011)

That's what I assumed RangerJ however as well used as it appears I'm surprised some of the landowners have not put an end to it.  Some spots appear to be well off the right of way...


----------



## centerc (Jan 1, 2011)

is it legal?


----------

